# Its almost time



## DianneIverson2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm new to this forum, usually do the goat forum. Until very recently I had 2 Komondors, One of them, Gandolf died about a month ago at age nine. Ivan is 13 years and 3 months.I've had him since he was a puppy and he is my heart. He was diagnosed with congestive heart failure 6 months ago,and besides the fact that I'm heartbroken , I realize the need for another LGD. I live alone, have goats , and since I've had Ivan have never felt lonely and never been afraid. I have been thinking of a Anatolian Shepard. However I don't have a clue how much they cost, or if there are any breeders around my neck of the woods.I live in the foothills of the Cascades, 50 miles from the closest real town. Any input would be much appreciated .


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you like Komondors, can you get another. How similar in personalities are Komondors and Anatolians? I would contact breed rescue of both breeds. They should be able to answer your questions and may have a dog that is suitable to you.


----------



## DianneIverson2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I love Komondors, their temperment, loyalty and most of the things that go with them. However, I live in the woods and go mushroom hunting etc. and there are some places we go that I spend 3 days just getting burrs and sticks, twigs out of their coats. Bathing takes about 4 hours so needless to say I don't do it often. I know I could trim them shorter, but their coat is part of what makes them..them. I do trim them but they are proud dogs so I keep their cords between 6 and 8 inches or so. So, I think I would like to try a different breed next time.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry about the loss of your Gandolf.
We wouldnt be without our Anatolians.
The first one cost 200 as the ***** had gotten preg before 2yrs old so pups couldnt be certified.
A local breeder charges 900.
Our second pup was traded for a couple of young does. He is 1/4 Pyr & for whatever reason is the much better dog in terms of helping with births, not pooping in the goat lounging area & extremely protective of HIS girls.
I had gotten him for the buck pen but he decided it wasnt his calling.
They rarely get brushed as they rub on fence. Bathing? phhht.


----------



## DianneIverson2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Busted up when I read what you said about baths. I pretty much feel the same way. I bought Ivan when I had money, but he was only 300 dollars. I don't have a pot to ---- in anymore, but at least I have a window to throw it out of. 300 would probably be tops for me now. Thanks muchly.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

A friend of mine used to breed and work Komondors. It must be their coat that keeps them from gaining popularity because they were very effective LGD's and stuck with the flock unlike a lot of LGD's today. From the dogs I have experienced an Anatolian would be a lot different, they are more inclined to roam then a Kom who sticks close by.


----------



## DianneIverson2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't know how Anatolians and Komondors differ. Could someone clue me in?


----------

